
Ask HN: Email analytics for your business or newsletter? - satjot
A friend and I are tossing around the idea of building a Chartbeat for email. Using pixel tracking we&#x27;d show helpful real-time data (number of opens right now, opens today vs. one week ago) and deeper stuff (users that open emails most often, read newsletters the longest, etc.). Would this be something anyone would want to use?
======
samp615
Yes

------
drugsAreBad0001
Please don't do this.

I really don't want to have to consider whether or not my email is tracking
me. Even the IAB said that users don't like intrusive tracking[1]. So
yeah....please...no.

[1][http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/10/online-
advertisers-a...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/10/online-advertisers-
admit-they-messed-up-promise-lighter-ads/)

